# Help I need my weekly Statements



## robbi54 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm trying to apply for unemployment and found that they want every week's statement because apparently they have to have a base pay. Even though I explained I work varied hours, days and trips varied in pay. So now I need to give them my weekly payments that I so stupidly delete since I get all the information I need for the IRS for taxes from Uber each year!!, Help how can I get the past 18 months for statements!!!. *So A big FYI to all Uber drivers you need your weekly statements!*!.Thank you Be Well, Be Safe!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

robbi54 said:


> I'm trying to apply for unemployment and found that they want every week's statement because apparently they have to have a base pay. Even though I explained I work varied hours, days and trips varied in pay. So now I need to give them my weekly payments that I so stupidly delete since I get all the information I need for the IRS for taxes from Uber each year!!, Help how can I get the past 18 months for statements!!!. *So A big FYI to all Uber drivers you need your weekly statements!*!.Thank you Be Well, Be Safe!!!


You have to go into the dashboard. I think the website is
partners.Uber.com ?


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

robbi54 said:


> Help how can I get the past 18 months for statements!


Sounds like you might up for some DIY _Records_ Construction. (No hard-hat req'd.) Apologies for stating obvious things you probably already thought of, but ya' never know:

1. In Uber app if you go to Earnings, it shows you Week we're currently in. If you tap Earnings Details it shows you the Week in bar graph form.

2. At top Weekly summary page is the following character: *< *
3. Tap the *<* so can view each individual prior week (Can go back all of 2019)
4. Use Screen Capture
5. Can use Yearly Tax Summary (& Monthly Summary) pdf downloaded from Uber to bolster your claim
6. May not hurt to submit accompanying Bank Statements showing what Uber sent you.


----------



## robbi54 (Apr 17, 2020)

I was able to get statements but only for 6 months!!. I'll try again do you think I need to reapply to you to file UI. Do you have any ideal when I would hear about PUA. Does the PUA want file every week like UI does. I know questions questions. 
Thank you so very much for answering me, I do feel pretty stupid on this matter!!
Robbi T.



DeadHeadDriver said:


> Sounds like you might up for some DIY _Records_ Construction. (No hard-hat req'd.) Apologies for stating obvious things you probably already thought of, but ya' never know:
> 
> 1. In Uber app if you go to Earnings, it shows you Week we're currently in. If you tap Earnings Details it shows you the Week in bar graph form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

robbi54 said:


> I was able to get statements but only for 6 months!!. I'll try again do you think I need to reapply to you to file UI. Do you have any ideal when I would hear about PUA. Does the PUA want file every week like UI does. I know questions questions.
> Thank you so very much for answering me, I do feel pretty stupid on this matter!!
> Robbi T.


 in my state if you only have 1099 during the qualifying base period, you file under Pua. If you have W-2s in the amount greater than $2,500 and 1099s, you have to file regular unemployment. Under the federal guidelines anyone applying under Pua have to get their application processed ASAP. Approval or denial regardless if it's a computer system or a human has to be ruled on within a couple days. Now, they may go back and go over everything at a later date and if you are approved and approved under false statements or whatever, you may be subjected to back pay but an initial ruling has to happen within a couple days. Here we certify every week for Pua and regular UI certifies every two weeks


----------



## robbi54 (Apr 17, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> in my state if you only have 1099 during the qualifying base period, you file under Pua. If you have W-2s in the amount greater than $2,500 and 1099s, you have to file regular unemployment. Under the federal guidelines anyone applying under Pua have to get their application processed ASAP. Approval or denial regardless if it's a computer system or a human has to be ruled on within a couple days. Now, they may go back and go over everything at a later date and if you are approved and approved under false statements or whatever, you may be subjected to back pay but an initial ruling has to happen within a couple days. Here we certify every week for Pua and regular UI certifies every two weeks


Well back at the beginning April I put in a unemployment claim they came back and told me that since I didn't have weekly reports just my W'2 and 1099. that I was declined benefits. After that I was sent a letter from UI stating that the PUA would let me know if they needed anything else they would get a hold of me. I have not heard anything and especially never told me that even if my claim was denied that I still needed to file weekly claims. So I just don't know what to do from here any suggestions?? I would so appreciate any and all help that you could give, Thanks so much for answering my post..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

robbi54 said:


> Well back at the beginning April I put in a unemployment claim they came back and told me that since I didn't have weekly reports just my W'2 and 1099. that I was declined benefits. After that I was sent a letter from UI stating that the PUA would let me know if they needed anything else they would get a hold of me. I have not heard anything and especially never told me that even if my claim was denied that I still needed to file weekly claims. So I just don't know what to do from here any suggestions?? I would so appreciate any and all help that you could give, Thanks so much for answering my post..


What do you mean by weekly reports? What exactly is a weekly report? Had you had these, would you have been approved under regular UI?


----------



## robbi54 (Apr 17, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> What do you mean by weekly reports? What exactly is a weekly report? Had you had these, would you have been approved under regular UI?


 so sorry should have said weekly pay statements so sorry, But a I didn't have them and they denied me anyway.

Do you think I should reapply again finally able to get statements to go back 18 months. The app kept freezing on me so I thought I only went back 6 months.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I would file an appeal and submit your pay stubs


----------



## robbi54 (Apr 17, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I would file an appeal and submit your pay stubs


Thanks so much that is exactly what I was thinking, I don't think it's been to long since I filed do you..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

robbi54 said:


> Thanks so much that is exactly what I was thinking, I don't think it's been to long since I filed do you..


 I don't know your state policy But I know most States are telling people to not reapply. Instead do an appeal


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

robbi54 said:


> Thanks so much that is exactly what I was thinking, I don't think it's been to long since I filed do you..


NO DO NOT FILE AN APPEAL. Pua is better and easier. Go to pua website and fill out application. It will not process if you have a claim pending with state ui. The sooner you get going, the better. So chin up ol girl and stake your claim.


----------

